# Mining jobs



## jakecooper1989 (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi, im thinking of moving to perth and ive heard there is a lot of mining jobs in the area. How easy is it to get a job in this industry? Is there anything i could do to increase my chances? Or would i be wasting my time?


----------



## jimmyzak (Jul 18, 2012)

*mining jobs*

Hi
Moving to a mining town does increase your chances of employment but perth isnt necessarily the right place research the actual mine locations and closest cities. What qualifications do you have and what positions are you looking at?


----------



## Sasha At WinWinResumes (Aug 23, 2012)

jakecooper1989 said:


> Hi, im thinking of moving to perth and ive heard there is a lot of mining jobs in the area. How easy is it to get a job in this industry? Is there anything i could do to increase my chances? Or would i be wasting my time?


Hi Jake

The answer to your question is not a simple yes or no. But here's some information that could help you out.

Yes there are a lot of mining jobs in WA. Most people live in Perth and do Fly in Fly Out (FIFO) from Perth. Some live in mining towns and other parts of WA. It is easier to get a job in the mines if you live in mining towns such as Karratha, Port Hedland, Newman etc but the rents are very expensive. You will be looking at $500 AUD for a room to rent in these towns, that is if you can find one. And yes I am talking about just a room and not a whole house.

Those that want to live in Perth and do FIFO will find a bit of competition to get these jobs as they are highly paid.

Another thing I should mention is that in WA we have a skills shortage and not a labour shortage. So if you have certain skills you will be able to get a job quicker than those without these skills. I know this seems like common sense but there is a misconception that mining jobs are easy to get and companies are crying out for people.

So to sum it up. Yes there is work but you will have to be persistent when it come to your job search.

Also there are a lot of construction jobs that are based on mine sites as well other jobs that are not as competitive.

Cheers

Sasha

Win Win Resumes


----------



## Macius (Sep 15, 2012)

What average salary there?


----------

